# Παπαγάλοι > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Το μπλε ζευγάρι budgerigar!

## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
μερικοι απο εδω ξερουν για αυτο το ζευγαρι..
επιχειρησα λοιπον φετος να βαλω αυτο το ζευγαρι με την θυληκια πρωταρα...
προετημασια κανονικα ολα και καραντινες γνωρημιες ολα καλα...
μπηκε το ζευγαρακι μεσα στο κλουβι και τα μεχρι στιγμης αποτελεσματα ειναι αυτα...
οτι φωτορεπορταζ εχω απο αυτο το ζευγαρι θα το βαζω εδω γιατι για εμενα αυτο το ζευγαρακι ειανι κατι ξεχωριστο ειδικα το θυληκο που για πρωτη φορα βαζω εκτροφης μου πουλι και γεννα για αναπαραγωγη!!!

Φωτορεπορταζ : 

το ζευγαρακι


το θυληκο κλωσσαει

και το ενα αυγουλακι το δευτερο το εκανε σημερα και την εσπρωχνα και δεν εφευγε την λατρευω ρε παιδια ειλικρινα...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομροφα και τα δυο budgie σου Σεραφειμ!
Να σου ζησουν και καλη συνεχεια με τα αυγα!!!  :Happy: 

Απο οτι φαινεται ειναι καλη μανουλα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω ευθυμη.. ειναι πρωταρα και μαλλον θα βγουν ασπορα αλλα θα δηξει.. δεν εχω δει να την βατευει!!!

----------


## δημητρα

να σου ζησουν, καλη συνεχεια με πολλα πουλακια

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευχαριστω ευθυμη.. ειναι πρωταρα και μαλλον θα βγουν ασπορα αλλα θα δηξει.. δεν εχω δει να την βατευει!!!


Μπορει να ειναι ντροπαλα και να το .... κανουν κρυφα!!!
Μπορει να φοβουνται μπροστα σου και να μην αισθανονται ανετα...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχαχα μπορει!!!

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον παιδια τα νεα μας απο εδω!!!
Σημερα καναμε 4ο αυγο...
2/4 ειναι σιγουρα γονιμα,το 3ο μου φενεται γονιμο αλλα αυριο θα δηξει πληρες γιατι τωρα δεν φενεται πολυ καλα και το 4ο σημερα το εκανε που να δω!!!
κατα τα αλλα ολα κυλουν ομαλα σε αυτο το ζευγαρι και ειανι πολυ αγαπημενα!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια 7ο αυγο σημερα :/ τοσο καρπερες θυληκιες εχω ωρε? τι διατροφη κανω και κανουν τοσα αυγα?
1)το πσασανε το πεταξανε εξω
2)γονιμο
3)γονιμο
4)γονιμο
5)γονιμο
6)γονιμο (μαλλον οχι 100% σιγουρο)
7)ειναι γονιμο αυγο της αλλης θυληκιας
8)σημερα το εκανε

τι να πω παντως μπραβο τους... μακαρι να ειχα καμια καναρα να περναγα κανα αυγο εκει γιατι με το ζορι εχει 7 αυγα παο κατω της και ειναι και πρωταρα... ευτυχως βρηκα κρεμα και αγορα (exact-kaytee)

----------


## mitsman

θα περνουσες αυγο παπαγαλου σε καναρα??????????? τι εννοεις?

----------


## serafeim

μεχρι να σκασει ο νεοσσος  :Happy:  χαχαχαχα
οχι βρε Δημητρη πλακα εκανα..  :Happy:  
αλλα οντως ετσι οπως το εγραψα δεν ακουστηκε σαν πλακα... συγγνωμη λαθος μου !!  :Happy:

----------


## geog87

τι προετοιμασια εκανες στα budgie Σεραφειμ????με το καλο να γεμισεις μωρακια!!!!

----------


## serafeim

αυγο,υδατοδυαλυτο ασβεστιο,τροφη,νερο ολα αυτα καθημερινα εκτος το σκευασμα!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια τι να πω... οχι τι να πω... και το 6 της αυγο γονιμο μενει μονο το χθεσινο να δω που μαλλον θα δηξει αυριο...

1)το πσασανε το πεταξανε εξω
2)γονιμο
3)γονιμο
4)γονιμο
5)γονιμο
6)γονιμο
7)ειναι γονιμο αυγο της αλλης θυληκιας
8)χθες το εκανε

----------


## mitsman

χαμος χαμος!!!!! με το καλο ευχομαι!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη κυριολεκτικα χαμος... μακαρι να βγουν ολα  :Happy:  ...
μπορειτε να μου δωσετε και μερικη βοηθεια με το τι να κανω? η θυληκια ειναι πρωταρα δεν νομιζω να καταφερει τοσα πουλια και η αλλη η εμπειρη θα εχει μεγαλα πουλια και θα τα σκοτωσουν(τσαλαπατησουν)... τι λετε να κανω?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εαν δυσκολευεται η πρωταρα θηλυκια σου, να βοηθας κι εσυ στο ταισμα!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

αυτο ειναι το ποιο ευκολο... εννοω γενικως καθως μεγαλωνουν... γιατι αν βγουν και τα 7 (που παναγια μου) δεν θα μπορει να τα ζεστανει ολα... χαχαχαχα

----------


## μαρια ν

αντε με το καλο να γεννηθουν τα μωρακια θα γινει με την πρωτη πολυτεκνη η μικρη σου μπραβο!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια...
δεν το πυστευω ε οχι δεν το πυστευω... θα με ξεζουμισουν αυτα τα πουλια φετος... με βλεπω με brooder και κρεμουλες ολη την ανοιξη.......
1)το πσασανε το πεταξανε εξω
2)γονιμο
3)γονιμο
4)γονιμο
5)γονιμο
6)γονιμο
7)ειναι γονιμο αυγο της αλλης θυληκιας
8)γονιμο

εχει και κλωσσαει 7 γονιμα αυγα... αν κανει και αλλο σημερα που ειναι να κανει τοτε θα τρελαθω εντελως δεν ξερω θα αρχιζω να μοιραζω αυγα ή να τα κανω ομελετα!!!!!!!
πως θα τα βγαλω περα με 10 μικρα σε 2 θυληκες με μεγαλη διαφορα νεοσσων?
να περνω καθε φορα και τον μεγαλυτερο μεχρι να μεινουν λιγα ? τι προτεινεται? δεν βγαινει αλλιως δεν ξερω τι να κανω με αγχωσαν και αυτα τωρα(εχω και την εμιλυ "αρρωστη?")

----------


## δημητρα

ευχομαι να βγουν ολα και να ειναι γερα, μην κανεις τιποτα περισυ εβγαλε και η δικια μου 7 μικρα, χωρις να την βοηθησω καθολου, δεν αλλαξα τα αυγα με πλαστικα(ποτε δεν το κανω) και γενικα τα εβγαλε περα μονη της. το ιδιο θα κανει και η δικια σου, απλα λιγο ασβεστιο οταν τελιωσει τα αυγα γιατι με τοσα αυγα πιστευω θα το χρειαστει. καλη συνεχεια

----------


## serafeim

θα εχει πολυ μεγαλη διαφορα το 1 απο το τελευταιο... και περισυ με 5 μικρα το τελευταιο μου το τσαλαπατησαν και ψοφησε...
επισης να πω πως η φωλια δεν ειναι ευρυχωρη..  :sad:  ειπα να φτιαξω φετος αλλα με την σχολη δεν προλαβενα τιποτα γιατι επεσαν τα ζευγαρωματα φετος στην εξεταστικη μου  :sad:

----------


## δημητρα

να ξερεις οτι δεν κλωσσανε απο το πρωτο αυγο αλλα συνηθως απο το 3-4, αρα θα εχεις διαφορα 3 ημερων το πρωτο που θα σκασει με το τελευταιο, σιγουρα μερικες μερες θα σκασουν ισως και 2 μπομπιρες μαζι. αλλα ατυχηματα παντα θα υπαρχουν.

----------


## serafeim

τα εχω κατεγραμμενα ολα  :Happy:  δεν σου τα λεω στην τυχη..  :Happy: 
ξερω τι λεω γι αυτο!!!
τελος παντων κατσε να βγαινουν και βλεπω...

----------


## serafeim

καλα νεα παιδια...
σημερα εσκασε ο πρωτος νεοσσος απο το μπλε ζευγαρακι μου  :Happy:  αυριοκαι για 3-4 μερες σχεδον περιμενω νεοσσους να σκανε  :Happy: 

κατι μου κρυβεις κοπελαρα μου!!!!


ιιιιιιιιιιιι μολις γεννηθηκε μωρε το πρωτο μωρακι σου... και το τσοφλι ειναι ακομα εκει....να σου ζησειιιιιι!!!!


να και 6-7 ωρες αργοτερα!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησει Σεραφειμ! Ειναι πολυ γλυκο! Ευχομαι να ειναι γερο! Με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

:Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:  :Anim 34:  :Anim 34:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Jumping0044:  :Jumping0044:

----------


## sophiesch

Να σου ζήσει! Και εγώ έχω πρωτάρικο ζευγάρι budgie (λευκή μαμά, σιέλ μπαμπάς) με 4 αυγουλάκια. Ελπίζω να έχω την τύχη σου. Να το χαίρεσαι και με το καλό και τα επόμενα!

----------


## αντρικος

:Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:   :Happy:  πολυ ομορφαααα και κατα δικη μου γνωμη και εμπειρια στα παπαγαλακια οπως τα βλεπω τωρα θα σκασουν ακομη 4 η και 5 :Happy:   :Happy:  να βγουν ολα μακαρι αλλα αυτο πιστευω να σου ζησουν και ολα γερα!!!!

----------


## demis

Πωπω υπεροχα νεα Σεραφειμ! καλα η μανουλα και κουκλα ειναι θα γινουν πανεμορφα κριμα που εισαι μακρια  ::

----------


## serafeim

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια!!!
επειδη δεν την ενοχλω απο δικη μου εμπειρια θα σκασουν ολα... την 1η την ενοχλουσα και δεν βγηκαν τα δυο μικρα  :Happy:  χεχεχε  :sad: 
αλλα δεν πειραζει ειμαι θετικος και οτι βγει ειναι μια καινουργια ψυχουλα και ελπειζω οπως λες να ειναι γερα και δυνατα πουλια!!!
σιγα την αποσταση Θεμη!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Αααααα τι γλυκοοοοο!!!
Να σου ζησει και στο κλαρι...  :winky: 

Περιμενουμε και τα αδελφακια φτου!!!!

----------


## Peri27

:Happy0045: Ρεεεε τι ψυχουλιίνι  :Love0033: ..πωωωω Σεραφειμακοοο μια σκέτη γλύκα!! :Happy0159:  να σου ζήσει το αγγελούδι σου  :Angel09:

----------


## serafeim

Αν δεν ειχες Περι μου θα στο εδεινα  :Happy: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## cute

αχου το μωλε!!!είναι μια γλυκααα σεραφείμ!!!να σου ζήσει το πανεμορφο :Big Grin:

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
το μικρο αυτο μας αφησε αλλα μας ηρθε ενα αλλο... Χαμογελαμε και περιμενουμε 5 αυγουλακια ακομα... 4 απο αυτο και 1 απο το αλλο ζευγαρι που το εβαλα σε αυτο!!!

----------


## panoss

Τέλειο!!!!!
Συγχαρητήρια!!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα Καλημερα στην ομορφη παρεα  :Happy:  χεχεχεχε

----------


## Kostakos

AΧου τα μωρε... Να σου ζησουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ γλυκα σκουλικακια!!!Χιχιχιχ!!!  :winky: 
Να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαρι!

----------


## Peri27

εεε μωρε μικρουλάκιααααα .. χιχιχιχι να τα χαίρεσαι τα πιτσούνια σου!!  :Love0033:  :Love0033:  :Love0033:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

να τα χαιρεσαι μωρε! ειναι πολυ ομορφα! με το καλο και τα υπολοιπα!  :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα τα μικρουλια!!!

----------


## jbbabas

αντε με το καλο να σκασουν και τα αλλα τα αυγουλακια!!!!
βαλε και κανα ματακι στο κλουβι για να μην τα πιανει ματι!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Δεν πυστευω σε αυτα φιλε μου αν και ποιο παλια το ειχα κανει!!!
Σας ευχαριστω ολους... ευχομαι ολοι σας να εχετε τοσο χαορυμενα νεα παντα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Παμε να μετρησουμε....

----------


## xarhs

:Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Jumping0045:  :Party0038:  :Party0038:  ::  ::

----------


## serafeim

και επειδη το μεγαλυτερο ανοιξε ματακι οριστε  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

::  ::  θελουμε και αλλες

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο στο κλαρι, να ειναι γερα πανω απο ολα

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε βλεπει πλεον,χαχα χα  :: 
Με το καλο και στο κλαρι με ωραια........................τσιριγμα  τα ......  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ!!!! Πολυ ομορφα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Γεννηθηκε 4ο σημερα και περιμενουμε αλλο 1!!!!
δαχτυλιδωσαμε αλλα 2 μικρα  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ, συγχαρητήρια!!!! Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κι αλλαααα!!!
Να σου ζησουν!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Mitsogou

να σου γινουν ολα οπως τα θελεις,καλα δλδ!! :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Αχ εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά και να βγουν με το καλό από την φωλίτσα τους!

----------


## serafeim

εχει παρει αγκαλια το ενα το αλλο ειδατε?  :Happy: 
Σας ευχαριστω ολους!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

εεε μωρε γλυκάκιααα  :Love0001: ..Σεραφειμάκο για άλλη μια φορά μπράβο!!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ομροφα και τα δυο budgie σου Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## panos70

ΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  ξεχασα τα μικρα πανεμορφα και σου βγουν γρηγορα στο κλαρι να ειναι υγιεις

----------


## Kostakos

Ωρε εσυ γεμισες ροζουλακια αντε να σου βγουν υγιεις σεραφειμ

----------


## serafeim

Παναγιωτη εχω σημερα και το πρωτο αυγο timbrado intermidiate floreo ... μιας που σχολιασες βρηκα ευκαιρια  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Οπως υποσχεθηκα στο αλλο μου θεμα  :Happy: 
τωρα ομως μετρηστε μονοι σας  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

πανέμορφα!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Το πρωτο μικρο

και το δευτερο μικρο...

τα αλλα 3 δεν τα δειχνουμε ακομα  :Happy:  χαχαχα

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ωραια!!!! Ελπιζω να ειναι γερα και δυνατα!! Και με ωραια χρωματα οπως των γονιων τους!!! εκτος αν θες αλλο χρωμα!!!!

----------


## Stelios17

Να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι.
Πως καταλαμβαινεις αν ειναι γονιμο ενα αυγο?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

*Στελιο, για οποιαδηποτε ερωτηση εχεις, κανεις μια σχετικη αναζητηση στο φορουμ, κι αν δεν βρεις αυτο που εψαχνες, μας ρωτας! 
Το αρθρο που σου παραθετω, ισχυει για ολα τα πτηνα, οχι μονο τα παραδεισια! 
Ωοσκόπηση σε παραδείσια πουλιά*

----------


## Καρολίνα

Αν και δεν τα πάω καλά στην θέα άφτερων μικρών..... χααχαχχααχ αλλά Σεραφειιιιιιίμ τα κουτσούνια σου είναι γλυυυυυύκεεεεεεεες!

Να σου ζήσουν!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Τέλεια είναι.

----------


## serafeim

βγαζουμε φτερακια σιγα σιγα και θα δειτε και χρωμματακι σε 3-4 μερες...

----------


## kostas0206

Αντε να δουμε και χρωματιστα!!! Τι χρωμα λες να βγουν αυτα? Παλι μπλε? Χαχαχαχαχα αμα βγουν και αυτα μπλε, σε βλεπω με εκτροφειο μπλε μπατζι ( BLUE BUDGIES O Σεραφειμ!!! θα λεει η ταμπελα) χαχαχαχαχαχχαχα!!! Πλακιτσα!!!!  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## serafeim

για μπλε φαινονται τα φτερακια τους αλλα θα δειξει ..

----------


## Kostakos

Λες να βγουν pied?????? ΆΜΑ ΒΓΟΥΝ  PIED ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΛΕΒΩΩΩΩ  ... τα pied ειναι τα αγπημενα μ

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα,
δεν ξερω Κωστα τι θα βγουν παντως απο οτι τα κοβω μπλε ειναι τα 2 πρωτα  :Happy:  εως 95% σιγουρια  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Αληθεια τι μετάλλαξη έχουν οι γονείις του??

----------


## serafeim

light blue το θυληκο και το αρσενικο δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγεται... δες πρωτο ποστ..

----------


## Kostakos

Παντως η θυληκια εχει φοβερη μεταλλαξη και χρωματισμο... Σε εχω πρηξει ´οσο βλεπω τοσο πορωνομαι

----------


## serafeim

ειναι ωραιο να συζητας γι αυτα τα πλασματα...  Δεν με εχεις πρηξει οχι...
φαντασου εμενα ποσο "πορωμενος" βοπως λες ειμαι... απλα μου βγαινει σε αγαπη...

----------


## panoss

Πολύ ωραία τα μικρά!!! 
Μπράβο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδιαααααααα,
σημερα θα εχουμε νεα απο αυτο το ζευγαρακι!!  :Happy: 
λοιπον οι δυο γονεις ειναι καλυτερα απο καθε πουλι που περασε απο τα χερια μου!! δεν ξερω παντως ειμαι χαρουμενος για το θυληκο μου!!! 
τα μικρα ειναι τοσο φουσκωμενα που σε λιγο θα σκασουν και για να με πυστεετε και να δειτε οτι δεν λεω υπερβολες τα εβγαλα φωτογραφια!!!







εδω δεν ξερω πραγματικα τι προσπαθει το δευτερο μεγαλυτερο να κανει αλλα οτι και να ειναι αυτο ηταν πολυ αστειο οταν το εβλεπα χεχεχε!!  :Happy: 



μηπως μπλεδακι πιντακι? μπαααα... θα δουμε μωρε!!  :Happy: 
κοιταχτε και ολας φουσκωμα το ατιμο!! τι να πω!!



και επειδη μου αρεσει να σας βασανιζω!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

πιντακι εννοείς pied??? περιμένω πως και πως να βγάλει πουπουλα εεε.....

----------


## xarhs

τα μπουκωσε................ περισσοτερο δεν γινεται

----------


## serafeim

ναι αυτο εννοω Κωστα  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

πόσο κουκλάκιαααααααααα <3

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πανεμορφα Σεραφειμ!  :Love0001:

----------


## Kostakos

Οκ είναι και τα αγαπημένη μου μετάλλαξη δε το γλυτώνεις το πρήξιμο χαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Assimakis

Ειναι πολυ πολυ ωραια! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! =D

----------


## kostas0206

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!! μονο αυτο εχω να πω!!!

----------


## panoss

Μπράβο και από μένα!!!
Ε ρε θα γίνουν κάτι πουλιά!!!Τρέμετε αετοί!!!!!
χαχαχαχαχαχαα!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα παιδια,
ο μεγαλυτερος νεοσσος φενεται να βγει καπως ετσι!!



αλλα δινω περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες σαν τον πατερα του καπως ετσι!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Ωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω !!!!!!!! Μπραβο!!! :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:  :Happy0159:

----------


## serafeim

Ο αρσενικος μου ΧΑΡΗ στην Βικυ εμαθα οτι ειναι spangle opaline!!! Αρα οι νεοσοι μου θα βγουν 100% spangle opaline με μια μικρη αποκλιση διοτι δεν ξερω γονιδια του μπαμπα!!! Παντως η μαμα εχει αρχεγοννο και -ινο οποτε αν εχει καποιο γονιδιο και ο αρσενικος -ινο τοτε υπαρχει πιθανοτητα 5% να βγει -ινο !!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ινο τι ειναι?? δηλαδη ολα θα γινουν σα το πατερα τους?

----------


## serafeim

Λουτ-ινο, Αλμπ-ινο!!!
Τα περισσοτερα θα βγαινουν σαν τον πατερα τους συγγνωμη!!! μπορει να βγουν ομως  :
αλμπινο
αρχεγονο
light blue
opaline
spangle
spangle opaline
++ τα γονιδια του πατερα, οι οποιες ολες αυτες οι μεταλλαξεις εχουν 5 % πιθανοτητα να βγουν!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Light blue δεν ειναι η μητερα τους? χαχα σορρυ που ρωταω αλλα ειναι ενδιαφεροντα
 Παντως πετυχημενο θα ηταν ενα αλμπινακι ε?

----------


## serafeim

ναι η μητερα τους ειναι η οποια εχει και γονιδιο -ινο και αρχεγονο

----------


## serafeim

1ο μικρο 26 ημερων!

2ο μικρο 25 ημερων!

3ο μικρο 23 ημερων!

4ο μικρο 21 ημερων!

5ο μικρο 18 ημερων!

----------


## panoss

Τέλεια είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Θεε μου τι κουκλια..

----------


## xarhs

:Scared0016: 



δεν λεω τιποτα γιατι την προηγουμενη γιατι οποτε μιαλω.......... γκαντεμια φερνω

----------


## serafeim

Τι λες μωρε Χαρη ελεος!!! Ετυχε!! δεν θα ξανατυχη ομως!!!

----------


## Peri27

πωπωπωπωπωπω κατι ομορφιεεεεςςςς ... χιχιχιχιχι  :Love0033:

----------


## moustakias

Πανέμορφα ολα τους!.
να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε μου και να μας βάζεις και άλλες φώτο να τα χαιρόμαστε και εμείς εξ' αποστάσεως όσο μεγαλώνουν

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφα μικραααα!!!!
Φτου φτου φτου να μην τα ματιαξω!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα Σεραφειμ.. Να σου ζησουν αυτα, και να ειναι παντα γερα!  :Happy0159:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια!!! καθε μερα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα!! Ελπιζω μην εχω εμποδια σε αυτα! Θα βαζω οποτε εχω ευκαιρια φωτογραφιες!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα Σεραφειμ!!!!  :winky:

----------


## cute

αχου μωρέ είναι όλα τους σκέτες γλυκές!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Τα μωρα μεγαλωνουν και ειναι παντα φαγανα φαγανα και φουσκωτα φουσκωτα!!! Σημερα το μικροτερο εφτυνε σπορους, τους εβγαζε κυριολεκτικα απο το φουσκωμα τοσο φαει θα δειτε και μονοι σας!!!

Πρωτα απο ολα δεν χωρανε τοσο μικρα στην φωλια και δεν εχω μεγαλυτερη!! :/


Λοιπον παμε το 1ο και μεγαλυτερο, Purple spangle opaline!




Το 2ο μεγαλυτερο, Light blue spangle opaline!



Το 3ο μεγαλυτερο, δεν μπορω να καταλαβω μεταλλαξη!




Το 4ο μεγαλυτερο, ουτε αυτο ξερω μεταλλαξη εχει παραξενα χρωματα !!  :: 




Το 5ο και μικροτερο απο ολα, ενταξει αυτο δεν ξερω ουτε καν τι χρωμα θαβγει ειναι το ποιο παραξενο απο ολα!!!




αυτα τα ολιγα!!!

----------


## Peri27

Τα αγαπωωω παρα πολυ ..... ποσο κουκλιαααα ποσοοο!!! εχω γινει γραφικη αλλα δεν φταιω εγω .... θα ερθω ενα βραδυ και θα στα κλεψω και μετα θα τα κανω ατελειωτα φιλακια και ατελειωτες αγκαλιτσες  :Love0001: ...μμμμμμμμ ψυχουλακια μου υπεροχα  :Love0033:

----------


## Kostakos

Να σου ζησουν... Το 4ο μου φαινεται πως ειναι light blue opaline...  Ή cinnamon??

----------


## serafeim

δεν ξερω θα δηξει παντως light blue δεν εχει...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα Σεραφειμ, να σου ζησουν και με το καλο στο κλαρι!  :Happy: 

Μονο, εαν μπορεις να καθαριζεις συχνα τα ποδαρακια και τα νυχακια απο τις κουτσουλιες διοτι μετα θα βγαινουν δυσκολα!!

----------


## kostas0206

Μπραβο Σεραφειμ!!!  :Happy:  :winky:  :Happy:  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Βρε τι κουκλακια που εγιναν αυτα;;;;
Καλη συνεχεια και με το καλο στο καρι!!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Νικο δεν πρεπει να το κανουμε αυτο γιατι η μανα οταν δει ξαφνικα τα δαχτυλιδια μετα την κουτσουλια τους τα τραβαει!!! οταν μεγαλωσουν λιγο τα ενοχλει η κουτσουλια και την βγαζουν μονα τους η η μανα τους την βγαζει και το καταλαβαινει!!! δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα !!! Μπορει να φενεται ασχημο αλλα δεν το ξαναδιακυνδυνευω!!!
Ευχαριστω ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα τους λογια, ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα αυτην την φορα!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα παιδια,
εδω και 2-3 μερες το μικροτερο απο ολα βγαινει στην τρυπα για φαγητο συνεχεια, τρομερη εικονα!!
Εβγαλα και ενα πολυ ομορφο σχετικα βιντεακι με τον μπαμπα και τα 2 μικρα!!! Απλα παρακολουθειστε!!!

----------


## kostas0206

:Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :Happy0064:   :winky:   :Party0028:

----------


## CreCkotiels

τι να σου πω.....οχι πες μου τι να σου πω......συγχαρητηρια δεν φτανει....!!!!!!!! μπραβο να τα χαιρεσαι...ολα....και περισσοτερα σου ευχομαι να τα χαιρεσαι...και να τα αγαπας....!!!!!! Πραγματικα μετα απο αυτο το αρθρο...αν και τα δικα μου δεν βγαλουν...θα απογοητευτω............Μπραβο....  ...!!!!!!!!!! :Jumping0045:  ::  ααααα.....σεραφειμ...να σου κανω μια ερωτηση......?? το σκευασμα που διελυες στο νερο τους.....πως θα μπορεσω να το βρω...εννοω πως θα το ζητησω.....!!!καθε ποτε να το βαζω...και αυτο χρειαζεται για προσληψη ασβεστιου...δηλαδη το κοκαλο σουπιας που εχω..και η πετρα ασβεστιου...δεν φτανουν....οτι μου πεις θα το κανω....!!!!!....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## serafeim

Πρωτα απο ολα θελουν αγαπη και υπομονη(η αρετη εχει υπομονη και ξερει να μαγειρευει οπως λεω εγω!!!  :Happy:  )!!
θα ζητησεις το calci-lux της verselaga!!! να κανεις μια αυγοτροφη και στο τελος να προσθεσεις στα 500 γραμμαρια 1 και 1/2 της κουταλιας της σουπας ελαιολαδο εξτρα παρθενο ακομη και αγουρελαιο αν μπορεις να βρεις!!! τρυψε και λιγο σουπιοκοκκαλο μεσα στην αυγοτροφη ειναι πολυ συμαντικο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Λοιπον σημερα θα σας δειξουμε το πρωτοτοκο !!!
Ειναι μεγαλη μαφια και δεν εχει ημερεψει εντελως αλλα που θα παει το σκασμενο!!  :Happy: 






Υ.Γ. : Πισω πισω μιλαω στο facebook με το παιδι που θα το παραλαβη αυτο το μικρο!!  :Happy:

----------


## Naylia

> Λοιπον σημερα θα σας δειξουμε το πρωτοτοκο !!!
> Ειναι μεγαλη μαφια και δεν εχει ημερεψει εντελως αλλα που θα παει το σκασμενο!! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ. : Πισω πισω μιλαω στο facebook με το παιδι που θα το παραλαβη αυτο το μικρο!!


Μα τι ομορφιά που είναι!Το Purple spangle opaline είναι αυτό,ε;Φτου φτου!!!

----------


## serafeim

ναι ναι αυτο ειναι  :Happy:  εχουμε λιγες κουτσουλιες ακομη αλλα μολις απογαλακτηστει θα κανει μπανακι  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφο Σεραφειμ!!! Αν και στο εχω πει εκατονταδες φορες!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ολα κυλανε ομαλα και γρηγορα γρηγορα φωτογραφιες!!!

Τσιμπολογαμε και παιζουμε!!


Οπως καθονται με την σειρα (20, μαμα, 1ο, μπαμπας)


Εδω (2ο, 1ο, μπαμπας, μαμα)


Το 3ο!!



Το 4ο!!


Και το 5ο!!

----------


## panoss

απλά πανέμορφα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Χαχα.... Η ουρανοιοκογενεια...

----------


## serafeim

και ομως ολα αποχρωσεις του μπλε!!!  :Happy:  οποτε οποιως θελει μπλε μπατζι μου λεει και βαζω ζευγαρι χαχαχαχ (φυσικα αστειο)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εκεινο το ουρανι χρωμα του πατερα ειναι υπεροχο! 

Να σου ζησουν ολα τα μωρακια Σεραφειμ..  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Γλυκεςςςςςς!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλα ποσο ομορφα παιζει να ειναι!!!????????

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα.............!!!!!!!!!

να ζησουν να τα χαιρεσαι....!!!!!!

----------


## jbbabas

Σεραφειμ θα κανω αποβαση στη Λαμια να ερθω να χαζευω τα παπαγαλακια σου!!!
να σου ζησουν και καλες γεννες!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ολοι ευπροσδεκτοι ειναι αρκει να μην μου παρουν την Εμιλυ και "τον" Καιλ!!!  :Fighting0030:  :trash:

----------


## Kostakos

Χαχα τοτε φυλαξου.. Ξαφνικα ξεπηδουν παιδια κοντα σε μας

----------


## serafeim

ο Γιαννης μπορει να ερθει και Γιαλτρα το καλοκαιρι να με κλεψει... Λαμια θα ερχοταν; χεχχεχ

----------


## Kostakos

Γιαλτρα??εχω παει εκει δυο φορες πανε καθε καλοκαιρι τα πρωτα μ ξαδερφια.. Ελα ρε αλανι χαχα

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα και απο εδω παιδια,
Σημερα δεν ειχαμε τιποτα το σπουδαιο!!! Μονο φωτογραφιες!!  :Happy: 

Η οικογενεια χωρις τα δυο τα μικρα, βγηκαν να γλεντησουν και οπως κανουμε και εμεις τα μικρα σπιτι γιατι πρεπει να φανε και να κοιμουνται νωρις!!  :Happy: 





Και τα δυο τα μικρα που μεινανε σπιτι!!!  :Anim 26:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Σεραφειμ τα υπολοιπα βρηκαν σπιτι? Ελπιζω να ειναι ευτυχισμενα! 

Το 1ο μωρακι στη φωτογραφια απο αυτα που εμειναν ειναι κουκλι!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ομορφα Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσε!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Αυτην την στιγμη ολα κοντα μου τα εχω!!!
Το ενα θα βρει σιγουρα σπιτι και τα αλλα 3 παιζεται !!! το 1 παντως δεν εχει βρει σπιτι!!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Το τελευταιο δε ξερω για ας αλλα τα φτερα μ με πεθαινουν.. Ειναι πανεμορφο.. Οπως αλλωστε και η ουρανοοικογενεια...

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα είναι Σεραφείμ!!!
Μακάρι να βρουν ένα καλό σπίτι!

Κατά την άποψη μου, το ομορφότερο είναι εκείνο με το γυαλιστερό τιρκουάζομπλέ!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## petra

Να σου ζήσουν Σεραφείμ είναι καταπληκτικά και πολύ όμορφα τα γλυκούλια!!!!! ::

----------


## serafeim

Ουτε 1, ουτε 2, ουτε 3, αλλα 6 μπατζι με αποχρωσεις του ΜΠΛΕ... Απιστευτο!!  :Happy: 
Το μωβακι το πηρε ο Κωστας αλλιως θα ηταν 7  :Happy:

----------


## Naylia

Ολα πανέμορφα!Να σου ζήσουν!
Αλλά αυτό που κάθεται στη γωνία δεξιά,είναι το πιο γλυκούλι :Love0033:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα!!!
Δεν χορταίνω να τα βλέπω!!!!!!!  :Happy: 
Αυτό που είναι στην μπλε πλαστική πατήθρα, το τιρκουάζ είναι ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ!!!!
Να σου ζήσει... Αααα, μπερδεύτηκα, να σου ΖΗΣΟΥΝ και τα υπόλοιπα, απλά το τιρκουάζ είναι μοναδικό!  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

εγώ όπως  εχω ξαναπεί είναι η ουρανοοικογένεια!! αλλά το cinnamon το μπλε το δευτερο αριστερά είναι για μένα da best απόχρωση!!

----------


## kostas0206

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ(ρε παιδια ολο τα ιδια λεμε! χαχαχα) 
Ευχαριστω πολυ που μου εδωσες αυτο το πανεξυπνο αγγελουδι!!!
Τις ερχομενες μερες θα ανοιξω και ενα θεμα αλλα δν εχω χρονο!

----------


## Kostakos

εμείς θέλουμε τρ όμως snif snif!!! T.T 
πλακίτσα όποτε θες και με το καλό να σου ζήσει πλέον το μικρό Κώστα

----------


## kostas0206

Ευχαριστω συνονόματε! Θα αναιβασω μην ανχωνεσαι απλως ειναι ακομα λιγο στρεσαρισμενο, και δν θελει δημοσιότητες !

----------


## Peri27

Πανέμορφα και αξιαγάπητα όλα τους!!!  :Happy:  φτου φτου μη τα ματιασω .. :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Σεραφειμ!!! θελουμε να δουμε μια φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## serafeim

ποια;

----------


## kostas0206

Ολαααα!!! χεχεχεχε

----------


## serafeim

Ολα? πωπωπωπωπω ξερεις τι μου βαζεις τωρα? χαχαχαχα

----------


## kostas0206

Εεε ενταξει! Δεν σου ειπα ντε και καλα σημερα!!! Εχεις διορία αυριο!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα Αυριο εχω σχολη αν προλαβω τοτε ναι θα βγαλω!!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Οκ, σιγα μωρε δεν πειραζει, οποτε βρεις χρονο!!!

----------


## serafeim

Οριστε ολα μαζι!!

----------


## Kostakos

Βρε τι κλουβι και κακο... Βλεπω καλοπερνανε ολη η παρεα εκει μεσα

----------


## kostas0206

Ετσι σε θελω, αγγλο στο ραντεβου σου!!!  :: 
Πολυ ομορφα, αλλα αυτο το αρπρο-μωβ ειναι ...............!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα Σεραφειμ..  :Happy: 

Σε τι χωρο τα εχεις?

----------


## Peri27

ε ρε κατι ομορφιεεεες!!! φτου φτου σκορδααα μη τα ματιασω!!  :Happy:

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφα Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσαι!!! τους κρικους ραψε τους μεταξυ τους και βγαλε την μονωτικη ταινια γιατι περιεχει κολλα.

----------


## serafeim

> Ομορφα Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσαι!!! τους κρικους ραψε τους μεταξυ τους και βγαλε την μονωτικη ταινια γιατι περιεχει κολλα.


Δημητρη δεν ηξερα πως να τα ραψω το σκεφτηκα!!! με κλοστη κανονικη και βελωνα στο χερι? 




> Πανεμορφα Σεραφειμ.. 
> 
> Σε τι χωρο τα εχεις?


Νικο σε εσωτερικο αλλα εξωτερικο!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> Δημητρη δεν ηξερα πως να τα ραψω το σκεφτηκα!!! με κλοστη κανονικη και βελωνα στο χερι?



Ναι Σεραφειμ κλωστη και βελονα στο χερι, κοιτα πως εχω κανει τους δικους μου.

----------


## serafeim

τελειΑ... Ευχαριστω .. αυριο θα γινει

----------


## serafeim

δευτερη γεννα λοιπον... δροσσερο μερος ελαχιστο ηλιο αργα το απογευμα πολλες γλαστρες ποτισμενες ανα μια μερα καλες συνθηκες αναπαραγωγης.. τελεια..

εδω να δουν οι μπατζεριγκαδες πως ειναι ενα γονιμο αυγο 3 ημερων προς 4 ημερων.. μια νεα ψυχουλα σιγα σιγα αναπτυσσεται....

----------


## xarhs

τρομεροο......

----------


## lagreco69

Περα απο την ενημερωση Σεραφειμ η φωτογραφια σου ειναι απλα υπεροχη!!!

----------


## serafeim

Σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη!!!
Ειναι κατι το τρομερο να το βλεπεις να χτυπαει η καρδουλα του!!! θα προσπαθησω βιντεο αν καταφερω καλη αναλυση αλλα ααλλη μερα!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ εξυπνο αυτο που εχει κανει ο σεραφειμ!!!! εχει κανει μια τρυπα σε ενα χαρτονι και ετσι περνα μια πολυ πολυ λεπτη δεσμη φωτος και εχουμε πολυ καλη οωσκοπηση! το εκανα και εγω στις αρχες!

----------


## serafeim

Καπως ετσι Δημητρη  :Happy: 
σκοπος ηταν να βγαλω την φωτογραφια... εφοσον εγω καταλαβαινω και μεσα στην φωλια και απο την 2η μερα στα μπατζι... Απλα πυστευα να βγει καλη αναλυση η φωτογραφια αλλα δεν βγηκε δεν πειραζει ομως!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

οριστε πως ειναι σχεδον σημερα τα μπατζι μου...

----------


## Kostakos

παλατάκι!!!  Πολλές μεταλλάξεις  και όλα τους πανέμορφα!!

----------


## serafeim

λειπει το ταψακι να δουμε ποτε θα το κανω...

----------


## Kostakos

Εε θα την βρεις την άκρη....  Don't worry be happy!

----------


## serafeim

πως να μην εισαι χαρουμενος οταν ξυπνας απο αυτο που αγαπας;

----------


## serafeim

Μια ψυχουλα που εδειξα οτι δημιουργειται τωρα κουνιεται... κουνιεται η καρδουλα του? το ιδιο? μονο η μανουλα του κι αυτο το ξερει!!! ενταξει ενταξει και οι επιστημονες και μερικοι απο εμας που ξερουμε ακριβως χαχαχαχα!!!  :winky: 

Χαλια ποιοτητα, υπεροχο πραγμα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πραγματικα υπεροχο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Καλησπερα σας!!

Επειδη οπως ολοι οι ανθρωποι κανουμε λαθακια, ετσι εκανα κι εγω ενα!!!
Ενω  καθομουν και εβλεπα τα αυγα στραβοπατησα στο σκαλοπατι και χτυπησα την  φωλια με αποτελεσμα να ραγισω ενα αυγο 14 ημερων γονιμο!!!
Δεν το  εβαλα κατω ομως και δεν ειπα το χτυπησα παει πεθανε το εμβρυο... Οχι,  δεν το αφησα στην τυχη του!!! Εβαλα το μυαλο μου να σκεφτει, το κοπαναγα  στον τοιχο και τελικα βρηκα κατι να κανω!!Μην το δοκιμασει κανεις, δεν  το λεω με καμαρι και ουτε για καλο!! Ενθουσιαστηκα που καταφερε τελικα  να σκασει σημερα ο νεοσσος και να βγει απο το αυγο με ολα τα  χαρακτηρηστικα του!!! Ειμαι απλα χαρουμενος και θελω να το μοιραστω εδω  μαζι σας!!!

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο που δεν ειπα ομως και ξεχασα ηταν οτι εβαλα μπλανκο στο ραγισμα!!  Δεν ξερω αν τα καταφερνε χωρις αυτο αλλα τωρα ειναι εξω και αναπνεει!!!  ευχομαι τα καλυτερα γι αυτο!!!

----------


## xarhs

τι εκανες για να βγει????????

εγω μια μερα καθως ειχα τη φωλια με ενα πουλακι 12 ημερων και πηγαινα να την βαλω στο κλουβι περδικλωθηκα και μ πεσε το πουλακι κατω. σε 10 λεπτα μαυρησε ολο απο κατω και ψωφησε απο εσωτερικη αιμοραγια

----------


## serafeim

Αυγο εμενα Χαρη οχι πουλακι!!! μου εχει πεσει πουλάκι απο 2 μετρα υψος αλλα ευτυχως ειχα καλα αντανακλαστικα και πηδηξα και το επιασα!!! (Μην το δοκιμασουν οι γεροντες, σπαει κοκκαλα!!! χαχαχαχχαχαχα)

----------


## xarhs

ναι γι το αυγο τι εκανες????? το εβαλες κανονικα παλι στη φωλια?

εμενα ενα αυγο απο κοτα γονιμο μ σπασε και το πουλακι ζουσε κανονικα

----------


## serafeim

το επαλυψα ελαφρως στην ρογμη με μπλανκο και το εβαλα πισω...

----------


## xarhs

πλακα κανεις????????????

με ποσα ποδια βγηκε???????

πλακα κανω σεραφειμ μην παρεξηγηθεις

----------


## serafeim

γιατι να παρεξηγηθω? αφου κι εγω ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος.... οπως ειπα δεν το προτεινω πουθενα!!!
Γιατι να βγαλει πολλα ποδια? δεν ηρθε σε επαφη με το πουλακι!!! Το προστατευει η εσωτερικη μεμβρανη του αυγου!!! δεν ειχε σπασει αυτην!!!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι καρκινογονο. και μονο που το αναπνεουμε δημιουργρι προβλημα.

----------


## serafeim

> γιατι να παρεξηγηθω? αφου κι εγω ξερω οτι ειναι λαθος.... οπως ειπα δεν το προτεινω πουθενα!!!
> Γιατι να βγαλει πολλα ποδια? δεν ηρθε σε επαφη με το πουλακι!!! *Το προστατευει η εσωτερικη μεμβρανη του αυγου!*!! δεν ειχε σπασει αυτην!!!


και ξαναλεω!!!!

----------


## serafeim



----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ομορφακια! Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ

----------

